# Help with set up



## aclarino (Oct 12, 2013)

So I put down a deposit for a hedgie. I have plenty of time but I am trying to figure out what kind of set up I want. I really want to use a bin cage, and I will have my boyfriend put chicken wire on the top for ventilation. I want to use a CHE for heating. I am really concerned about the CHE melting the bin if I rest it on the chicken wire. 

This is the bin dimensions: 34 5/8" L x 18 3/4" W x 12 5/8" H

I dont know if I should just go for the C and C cage because it is safer for a CHE. 

Can someone post a photo of their bin set up with a CHE to make me feel better and so I can see how you position the lamp?

what do you all think of me resting it on the chicken wire?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The CHE won't melt the bin or cause any problems as long as it's sitting on the metal wire.  A C&C is harder to heat with a CHE because it's so open. So the bin set up will be just fine! If you check the Cage Set Up & Cage Discussions threads at the top of this forum, there's a ton of pictures of cages, and I'm sure a few of plastic bins with CHEs.


----------



## aclarino (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! I am just a worry wart. Do you think this bin is enough room for a hedgie? Its about 4.5 square feet. I plan to get one of those giant Christmas tree bins during the holiday time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that sounds like a great size.  I know LarryT uses several of those Christmas tree bins & likes them a lot. With the long length and short height, it might be a good idea to get two 10" lamps and make sure the bulbs are 60 or 100 watts so that you don't end up with spots that are very hot, and that the cage is evenly heated. Plastic tub cages are pretty good at holding heat, so you shouldn't need a high wattage.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

i use the snuggle safe heating pad and it works really good for me


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The snuggle safe is best for travelling in the car and such. Heating options need to be something that keeps the whole cage to a proper temperature, not just the sleeping area. Something like that can actually cause problems by causing a hibernation attempt when the hedgie goes from the warmer area to a cooler area. It's best to heat the whole cage or the whole room to make sure hedgie stays warm enough.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok thanks!  the room she stays in is always very warm, but come summertime when the air is on, I might need it!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

*Play Pens :???:*

Does anyone know a good play pen for my hedgie, but at a cheap price too? I would like for her to be able to run around without my worries of her going under the couches (again)! And so that it's portable? :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a few with reviews & comments here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/37-playpens/

It'd be a good idea to start your own thread for questions you have though.  If you're not sure how to do that yet, there's a "New Thread" button underneath the stickies (the top threads in a forum section that always stay there) and above the regular threads, on the left side.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> There's a few with reviews & comments here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/37-playpens/
> 
> It'd be a good idea to start your own thread for questions you have though.  If you're not sure how to do that yet, there's a "New Thread" button underneath the stickies (the top threads in a forum section that always stay there) and above the regular threads, on the left side.


Ok Thanks! That answered my questions!:grin:


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a two bins with CHEs, and no melting! I rested it right on the wire for a few days and it was fine, but it was getting a little too warm so I ended up building a little stand out of planks of wood to clamp the lamps on without having it directly on the cage! Here's the stand, just in case you need to do something like this:


----------

